# Corel photo album 6 will not open



## JJM7752 (Apr 17, 2009)

My computer came with Photo album 6 already installed from dell. Operating system is Windows XP. I have never had any problems with it. Now all of a sudden, it won't open up. When I click on the icon, hour glass just sits there. Once I click the icon, I have to reboot the computer in order to open anything else. I have tried the compatability step, using the Wizard. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## art wares (May 11, 2009)

I'm having the exact same problem with Corel Photo Album 6. Have you resolved your problem. If so, how.


----------



## JJM7752 (Apr 17, 2009)

No, I have removed it, and reinstalled it, and still have the same problem. Don't know what else to try.


----------



## art wares (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I was going to do that too, but now I know that doesn't work. Hope someone can help us.


----------



## Edstrom (May 27, 2009)

I have the same problem with v. 7. Never worked after installation.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Unfortunately all my installations of Photo Album are working fine at the moment but maybe something of the following will help or at least point to the source of the problem a little more definitively.

Do you all also have Paint Shop Pro, and if so, does that always work fine?
Also does the same thing happen if you try to start the program directly from the executable file in Program Files\Corel\....?
Also if you do have PSP and its a later version with the direct link to the Photo Album software, does the same thing happen there?
Does the same thing happen if attempting to start the program from another user account?

I'm not familiar with this error but if there was also a problem with PSP starting it could be that the ProtexisLicensing service was not running.

Once in a while I'll have a program that doesn't start, inevitably click on it again with the same results but then I'll go into the Task Manager and kill both instances of the program and it will start normally after that. I can't recall that happening specifically with Photo Album 6 though.

Maybe, just maybe, if there's a 3rd party software firewall in place or third party cookies are disabled, reverse those settings temporarilly. Sounds whacky but Corel sofware likes to check in with home base every time it starts and if prevented maybe its not starting. There should also be a problem with PSP if that's the case though.

Finally, maybe downloading and installing the latest update/patch will solve some glitch causing the malfunction (http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Content/1153321224268?pid=120871679068) if that hasn't been tried as of yet.

If nothing shakes the tree, well, Picasa it is then eh!?

Actually Picasa might be even better than PA6 but Corel's new Media One combination of PA7 and Snapfire looks interesting though I haven't had a chance to check it out much yet.


----------



## JJM7752 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, I work on this and let you know what I found out.


----------



## art wares (May 11, 2009)

Thank you for all your information! I will try your suggestions. I do have PSP. I use Painter IX.5 instead of PSP now so I haven't gone into PSP in quite a while. I really appreciate your help. I'll let you know.
art wares


----------



## stevesmith (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm having the same problem and posted "Photo Album 6 Hangs" (search but didn't see your post - must have done something wrong). Anyway, I've contacted Corell support and they should get back to me in a few days - hopefully. I've tried all the suggested fixes posted except for investigating Paint Shop. Searching the internet suggested a relationship with Adobe Flash Player but it didn't pan out. Will advise when I hear from Corell - If they respond.


----------



## stevesmith (Apr 6, 2009)

If you have Norton 360, they have a fix for Corel Paint Shop not running. Maybe it impacts PA6 also. See link:
http://www.symantec.com/norton/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20090319114809EN
I will try it and post the results.


----------



## art wares (May 11, 2009)

Thank you for the information. I tried opening Paint Shop and it works fine. I had a problem with Corel not opening "projects" a few months ago and determined that an Adobe Flash Update was causing problem. I could edit photos and everything but not open the projects. After about 2 weeks, Corel projects opened again, so I suppose they fixed the incompatibility issue. It worked fine ever since, until it stopped opening, then hanging up my computer when I tried to open another program. 

I do have Norton 360 and as soon as I upgraded to the Norton 360 3.0 version, my Corel stopped working. Suspecting that Norton was the problem, I contacted Norton, but at the time they said this wasn't the issue. This may have changed since then if lots of people are having the problem. 

I have since uninstalled my Corel Photo Album 6, but have the disk so I can reinstall if problem is fixed. I will follow the link you provided. 

I was thinking about just upgrading to Corel Photo Album 7, but read somewhere in my searches on the tech sites that some people had the same problem with that version. 

Will let you know if I find any more info, and thanks again for your input.

Murray


----------



## stevesmith (Apr 6, 2009)

Good news. I went to the Symantac site below and downloaded the fix for Corel Paint Shop and PA6 started working. 
http://www.symantec.com/norton/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20090319114809EN

Let me know how you make out.


----------



## papaduke (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a problem with corel photo I deleted it and it still comes on I have to cancel it every time I open windows I have to do it all the time about 3 to5 times any suggestion would help


----------



## art wares (May 11, 2009)

I just went to the link you provided at Symantec and downloaded the fix for PA6 and now it loads!!! Thanks so much.


----------



## stevesmith (Apr 6, 2009)

Art Wares - You're welcome. Glad I could help.

Papaduke - I don't understand your problem statement. Did you delete the Corel Program and it's still running or did you delete it from the start-up folder so it won't start every time windows starts, yet it still starts? 
If you are having problem fully deleting the program, Corel support site has a program to fully remove the program. Clarify the problem a little better and I will try to provide some suggestions.


----------



## papaduke (Jun 12, 2009)

I deleted the program the whole thing and it keeps coming up on the screen and I have to keep canceling it and it keeps coming on when i am on the internet or anything that ido on my computer thanks papaduke


----------



## stevesmith (Apr 6, 2009)

Try this uninstall program from Corel:
http://corel.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/c...W5zdGFsbCBwaG90byBhbGJ1bQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1
If the link doesn't work, go to www.corel.com and click on support and select knowledgebase. Enter unistall photo album. You will see their recommendation zapps (for fully uninstalling Photo Album) answer # 759194.
Hope this helps.


----------



## HaroldG (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks to the folks that posted the Norton 360 solution at:
http://www.symantec.com/norton/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&selected_nav=&pvid=&docurl=20090408120546EN

The download of the Paint Sho Pro solution fixed the problem of Corel Photo Album 6 not starting. You folks are great!


----------

